# a little help with timing...



## Jack_Hammer (Oct 7, 2012)

I plan on running GHRP-6 (200mcg) and CJC 1293(100mcg) and need some advice on when to do them becuase of my schedule.  I plan on dosing 3x's a day and since I train at 430 AM would dosing first thing upon waking, then post wo, be too close together and need to be spaced out more?
b.) when should you dose IGF-1 Lr3?  have read both sides, some say pre, some say post, what do you guys perfer??
Thanks...


----------



## TREMBO (Oct 7, 2012)

Whats your main objective: to bulk or to cutt?


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Oct 7, 2012)

that would be helpful info... this round will be to bulk..


----------



## TREMBO (Oct 7, 2012)

So dose it PWO, before lunch and before dinner... You'll fell hell's hungry and eat like a caveman!

Enjoy that feeling but try to eat healthy foods, not garbage!


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Oct 7, 2012)

I am in the midst of a year long consult with Shelby Starnes, so clean eating is not an issue... 
thanks for your input...


----------



## TREMBO (Oct 7, 2012)

Good to know... People talk very well about him! I hope you`re liking him...

So you'll like the bulk! The hungry that I feel is tremendous!


----------



## Ezskanken (Oct 7, 2012)

DC training as well?


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Oct 8, 2012)

sort of a hybred of that.  Doing Mountain Dog training (John Meadows) and that has to be the stupidest thing ever! LOL


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Oct 8, 2012)

anyone serious about cutting or bulking should considering him.  when I did my cut with him, he had me dialed in and everything was easy.. good guy


----------



## Musclehead33 (Oct 8, 2012)

Jack_Hammer said:


> I plan on running GHRP-6 (200mcg) and CJC 1293(100mcg) and need some advice on when to do them becuase of my schedule.  I plan on dosing 3x's a day and since I train at 430 AM would dosing first thing upon waking, then post wo, be too close together and need to be spaced out more?
> b.) when should you dose IGF-1 Lr3?  have read both sides, some say pre, some say post, what do you guys perfer??
> Thanks...



I would dose  your rat upon waking fasted with ghrh/ghrp,wait 30-45 mins  after that get your pre workout meal in.train your rat.dose your igf post workout.i like to use torrent right after igf administration for my rat.have a meal .dose ghrh/ghrp fasted before next meal.wait 30-45 mins eat.and then ghrh/ghrp again before bed.
hope this helps and keep us posted on your research.

remember ostas products are for research only.


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Oct 9, 2012)

Musclehead33 said:


> I would dose  your rat upon waking fasted with ghrh/ghrp,wait 30-45 mins  after that get your pre workout meal in.train your rat.dose your igf post workout.i like to use torrent right after igf administration for my rat.have a meal .dose ghrh/ghrp fasted before next meal.wait 30-45 mins eat.and then ghrh/ghrp again before bed.
> hope this helps and keep us posted on your research.
> 
> remember ostas products are for research only.




Thanks!  looking at the ingredients of torrent, it appears that I am making a version of it by adding the supps all seperately..  and there is no need to wait after the IGF-1 has been administered?


----------



## Musclehead33 (Oct 9, 2012)

Jack_Hammer said:


> Thanks!  looking at the ingredients of torrent, it appears that I am making a version of it by adding the supps all seperately..  and there is no need to wait after the IGF-1 has been administered?



its a pretty big drink.i have my rat  start drinking on it few minutes after I pin my rats.its also good  mixed with some type of fruit juices.remember with nutrition/supplements its all about timing.get that right and your way ahead of the game!good luck in your research!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Oct 17, 2012)

Ghrp/mod grf @ first thing am, lunch, bedtime.

Igf lr3 postworkout, chase it with torrent.

Is a good combo


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Oct 19, 2012)

thanks,,, keep hearing good things about torrent, might have to give that a run..


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Oct 19, 2012)

Musclehead33 said:


> I would dose  your rat upon waking fasted with ghrh/ghrp,wait 30-45 mins  after that get your pre workout meal in.train your rat.dose your igf post workout.i like to use torrent right after igf administration for my rat.have a meal .dose ghrh/ghrp fasted before next meal.wait 30-45 mins eat.and then ghrh/ghrp again before bed.
> hope this helps and keep us posted on your research.



This is essentially exactly what im doing , minus the torrent. I too work out very early am. So far its working out well ...im wrapping up week 1 now.....


----------



## dliftdoc (Oct 25, 2012)

Jack_Hammer said:


> sort of a hybred of that.  *Doing Mountain Dog training* (John Meadows) and that has to be the stupidest thing ever! LOL


wtf???

the names for these stupid 'training' systems get stupider and stupider, wonder when the infommercial comes out?  

seriously though, all sales BS to unnecessarily relieve you of your cash..........


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Oct 26, 2012)

dliftdoc said:


> wtf???
> 
> the names for these stupid 'training' systems get stupider and stupider, wonder when the infommercial comes out?
> 
> seriously though, all sales BS to unnecessarily relieve you of your cash..........



obviously you know everything there is to know about training.  can I please follow you system so I can have 20 +% BF too...


----------



## dliftdoc (Oct 26, 2012)

Jack_Hammer said:


> obviously you know everything there is to know about training.  *can I please follow you system* so I can have 20 +% BF too...


yeah you can, if you want national titles and 20+yrs experience, educationally and competitively. but judging by your dumb ignorance, and total pie in the sky presumption that im at 20% bf, its obvious you're dumb enough to pay some con-artist salesman. 

I'll give you a big hint, the last word will apply greatly to you, KISS/ keep it simple stupid.

'system' lmao


----------

